# Industry News: Panasonic Develops Two Models of Its First Full-Frame Mirrorless Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 26, 2018)

> *Cologne, Germany (September 25, 2018)* – Panasonic Corporation has developed two models of its first Digital Single Lens Mirrorless camera with a 35 mm full-frame image sensor, the LUMIX S1R and the S1. These models are equipped with the world’s first*1 4K 60p video recording function and the Dual I.S. image stabilization system. As part of the LUMIX S series, Panasonic aims to release them on the global market early 2019.
> 
> For 100 years since its founding, Panasonic has strived to help realize better lives for customers around the world by responding to their needs. Working on the concept of creating a new culture of photography for a digital age with digital cameras, in 2008 Panasonic released the LUMIX G1, the world’s first*2 Digital Single Lens Mirrorless camera. Over the ten years since then, Panasonic has continued to lead the industry with product innovations, such as the world’s first*3 camera supporting 4K video recording, and cameras equipped with the Dual I.S...



Continue reading...


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 26, 2018)

This is a really interesting couple of releases - even though in all pictures I have seen to date, the camera looks pretty big for mirrorless. They seem to have followed Canon's line of deliver what people will find useful even though they are getting a roasting from some for not putting IBIS in the bodies.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 27, 2018)

Uses the L mount lens system. I wonder if Sigma actually makes the lens and re-badges it.


----------

